# Wearing High Heels All Day?



## Kalanie (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't think I can last 30mins straight on them.

How do you make them more comfortable?

Are your feet sore by the time you get home?

I need advice so I can wear them longer without pain.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 28, 2011)

I can last about 6 hours with nothing in my heels. With the Dr. Scholl's gel insoles, I can last another couple of hours. Unfortunately, the generics (at least from Shoppers' Drug Mart) are no help, but the Dr. Scholl's brand are absolutely incredible.


----------



## Meltopia (Jul 28, 2011)

The fit is really important. I find some heels are more comfortable than  others, you just have to search for a pair that is manageable. If you are looking for sexy heels however, don't expect to feel like you're in slippers...that just won't happen.


----------



## TheBeautyFreak (Jul 31, 2011)

Sometimes it depends on the type of heel. I can wear wedges all day long, but heels tend to hurt my feet after a few hours. (Its worth it!)


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jul 31, 2011)

I recently got some of those insoles for high heels...man do they make a difference.  I wear heels for random outtings like the grocery shopping, going to the mall etc and I would start witching after like 30 min of walking lol.  I've had to stop and buy flats/tennis shoes/sandals on many occasions just because I was in so much pain.  I decided to try those insoles and I can now walk around for a many hours with no problems.  I wear the huge 5 inch or higher platform pumps too


----------



## divadoll (Aug 1, 2011)

I only wear heels in fancy occasions and only if I can't find an outfit that I can wear flats to.  When I do wear them, I can wear them for about 5hrs but really no more than that but they aren't 5" ones, only 3-4" at most.


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 1, 2011)

I heard this advice from a stylist:

Place a thick minipad on the soul of each shoe - similar to gel insoles.

Suppose to feel quite comfortable....


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 1, 2011)

Here's a great old thread that has some great advice...

https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/thread/115398/how-are-you-not-dying-in-heels

The general consensus is good shoes and building the height over time.

Good luck!!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 1, 2011)

I just wear the small kitten heels and my feet will still hurt. I bought some Foot Petals for the soles and they helped a lot. They are the same concept as the gel inserts, but different material.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 1, 2011)

You should try  these...seriously lol they really work.


----------



## SassyAuburn (Aug 1, 2011)

The brand of the shoe is important to me. I can wear Nine West heels all day and night without a second thought. They just fit my feet right, fit better the more you wear them, and have great longevity. I actually have a pair of peep toed pumps that I got .... oh wow.... 14 years ago?  They still look in fabulous condition and are just cozy as anything. Granted I have had three foot surgeries and the shoes have needed some padding in places, but they are still my go-to shoe. 

Another great brand for me is Aerosoles, especially for boots. 

I can pretty much tell right away if a pair of shoes is going to work for me or not. Trying them on in the store gives me a good indication. Wearing at home for an hour is the final test of truth. I don't think I've returned a pair of shoes in a while. And that's a good thing!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SassyAuburn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The brand of the shoe is important to me.



Steve Maddens are the most uncomfortable shoes I have ever worn....they are just not practical if you plan on standing/walking for more than 15 min I swear


----------



## CoverGirl (Aug 2, 2011)

^ I know. I don't get how they're so popular! I used to love them due to the cuteness/affordability, but I refuse to buy them anymore, at least SM heels.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 2, 2011)

Lol yeah, it boggles my mind how so many ppl love them.  I have a pair of plat form pumps and the angle is so steep that I can't even walk.  It makes my knees buckle


----------



## musingmuse (Aug 2, 2011)

to be honest, i wish i could wear super high heels, but i am 5'8 and i feel like a giant or a stripper when i wear anything more than 3 inches. lol


----------



## evaeli5252 (Aug 3, 2011)

I canâ€™t stand more than 4 hours on heels. I prefer wearing platform heels than pencil heels. It hurts like hell by 4hours after that I try to sit wherever I can get a place to sit.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> to be honest, i wish i could wear super high heels, but i am 5'8 and i feel like a giant or a stripper when i wear anything more than 3 inches. lol



im so jealous of your height!


----------



## musingmuse (Aug 3, 2011)

we always want what others have. lol. i just wish i could wear heels without feeling awkward. 



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 3, 2011)

you should feel glamorous...like a supermodel!!


----------



## Aier (Aug 4, 2011)

I've never got high heel as high as 30, sure I can't wear it.

I just want comfort


----------



## TINIZINE (Aug 12, 2011)

i would def. try the in-soles. I'm not sure if anyone mentioned this already but wearing heels every day all day is actually pretty bad for your back :-/ if you don't really have to wear them, i would try staying away. OR at least get a heel with the pedestal platform (less strain on the back). or even a wedge (without the cork, cuz that really dresses it down). &lt;3TZ


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 12, 2011)

I can't really wear heels all day (dress code) but I will tell you do not go to a wild dance party and dance in heels. It gives you the worst blisters!!! I wore stilettos to my middle school graduation dance - worst idea I've ever had in my life! Couldn't walk right for three days XD

There are gel soles like Dr. Scholls that make heels more comfortable to be in for long periods of time.


----------



## SassyAuburn (Aug 13, 2011)

I just bought my first pair of platform braided-wedge heel sandals this week at Marshall's. They are black &amp; gold animal print with a peep toe. I have no other shoe that is even remotely close in style to these OR as high in height (4" heel with 1" platform). In the store, they felt like I could wear them all day and night. We'll see how it goes--I'm planning on wearing them Sunday for my anniversary!!


----------



## musingmuse (Aug 13, 2011)

I wear these...for hours and hours. Fergie shoes. I LOVE fergie shoes. SO CUTE!


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 13, 2011)

What is the proper name for the type of heel the Fergie shoes has?

I think they are both sexy and practical, at the same time.


----------



## musingmuse (Aug 15, 2011)

I believe they're called "cone heels", and they come in different heights.







> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is the proper name for the type of heel the Fergie shoes has?
> 
> I think they are both sexy and practical, at the same time.


----------

